# Seht ihr euch gerne Zeichentrickfilme an?



## neman64 (16 Apr. 2010)

Wollte mal wissen ob ihr euch auch Zeichentrickfilme anschaut.

Wenn Ja welche.

Ich schaue mir zur Zeit mit meinen Neffen

Wickie
Heidi
Tom & Jerr


----------



## begoodtonite (17 Apr. 2010)

Cosmo & Wanda...
Spongebob Schwammkopf
Family Guy
South Park


----------



## paspartout (19 Apr. 2010)

Nur Fritz the Cat


----------



## amon amarth (19 Apr. 2010)

ausser den klassikern wie tom&jerry, herr rossi sucht das glück, captain future und so weiter, steh ich als "beinharter" metaller auch auf die neuen computergenerierten filme von z.B. Pixar. Wall-E, ice age, findet nemo, ab durch die hecke.... lach mich immer schlapp. oder früher "calimero" und in der "sendung mit der maus" war ja der kleine maulwurf, von dem es auch längere filme von... klasse!


----------



## Stefan24100 (13 Juni 2010)

Simpsons
American Dad
Family Guy
Spongebob Schwammkopf


----------



## MoBa1515 (13 Juni 2010)

Alte Disney Klassiker kann man sich immer ansehen, zudem kommen noch die Simpsons.


----------



## AMUN (13 Juni 2010)

Heavy Metal 



Tarzoon



Das kleine arschloch


----------



## Emilysmummie (23 Juni 2010)

*nu klar, muß ich ja notgedrungen durch meine Kleine 
im Moment muß  ich mir folgende anschauen: *

*Coco der neugierige Affe
Little Amadeus
Emily Erdbeer 
sowie  sämtliche Barbie Filme  *
*Mutter sein hat auch seine Nachteile *


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (27 Nov. 2010)

Simpsons, South Park und ab und zu auch mal Spongebob


----------



## willbilder (27 Nov. 2010)

Klar sehe mir recht viele an zum Beispiel:
Family Guy,Simpsons,Southpark
und dann sind da noch viele Animationsfilme die meistens wesentlich lustiger sind als andere Kömodien.
Des öfteren muss es dann noch Bob der Baumeister,Thomas die kleine lokomotive und andere Kinderserien sein.


----------



## Arek79 (29 Mai 2011)

klar doch..SIMPSONS und FAMILY GUY kann man sich auch als erwachsener ansehen.


----------



## collins (29 Mai 2011)

Simpsons sind einfach Kult!
Zur Zeit sehe ich gerne AmericanDad - ich liebe Klaus,den Goldfisch
mit sächsischem Dialekt :thumbup:


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

American dad ist sehr lustig


----------



## zepster (16 Okt. 2012)

Simpsons & Family Guy


----------



## Death Row (16 Okt. 2012)

Natürlich tue ich das. Von Spongebob bis zu den Simpsons. Von Darkwing Duck bis zu Goofy & Max. Alles mit dabei seit Anfang an


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Nein, keine Trickfilme


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

eigentlich nicht mehr, allerdings die Kids schon noch ab und zu und dann schaut man halt mal ein paar Minuten mit


----------



## raw420 (26 Juni 2022)

*Filme:*
Walhalla (von Peter Madsen, 1986)
Herrscher der Zeit ( von René Laloux, 1982)
Heavy Metal F.A.K.K.2
Prinzessin Mononoke
alle Asterix & Obelix Filme (nicht die animierten)

*Serien:*
He-Man and the Masters of the Universe
Simpsons
South Park
Futurama
Family Guy
Spongebob Schwammkopf


----------



## Karlzberg (5 Juli 2022)

Zeichentrick oder Anime dürfte inzwischen sogar den größeren Teil meines Film- und Serienkonsums ausmachen. Der Vorteil ist, dass man dort sehr viel mehr sehr viel besser darstellen kann.


----------



## Brian (5 Juli 2022)

Geht bei mir quer duch den Garten,mag vor allem die alten aus meiner Jugend wie Speedy Gonzales,Schweinchen Dick und Bugs Bunny....


----------



## superman666 (8 Juli 2022)

Ist für mich eine weitere Form der Darstellung... finde ich oft sehr passend. In Japan ja auch an der Tagesordnung


----------



## raised fist (9 Juli 2022)

gibt viele tolle trickfilme, auch "für erwachsene", z.b. persepolis, waltz with bashir etc. und auch schöne animes.

ansonsten: nonsens wie spongebob ist genial, die simpsons sind seit anfang der nuller jahre abgewirtschaftet und disney geht - trotz überragender animation - für mich gar nicht.


----------

